# The Cuke - First Prize Drink



## QSis (Jun 24, 2006)

I saw this on the BBQ Forum and will definitely try it!  Great for all of us with mint!

http://www.melindalee.com/recipearchive.html?action=124&item_id=807

Lee


----------



## Jenyfari (Jan 1, 2007)

Sounds a bit unusual with the cucumbers but it's worth a try.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 2, 2007)

cucumbers are a great addition to drinks, surprisingly. There are a few in England that are quite good, I am gonna try this, sounds refreshing.


----------



## QSis (Jan 2, 2007)

It IS good, Tattrat. Delicious, refreshing, sophisticated. 

And a lot more work than popping open a can of my beloved Miller Lite.  

 

Lee


----------



## scottsdale (Jul 13, 2007)

Sounds like a Screaming Viking...

If anybody remembers that Cheers episode.


----------



## phinz (Jul 14, 2007)

Cucumber drink


----------

